# Would like to move to Nuremberg, Germany



## MadamOssai (Sep 8, 2016)

I am living in North Carolina, and I would like to move to Germany. Currently I am only a nursing assistant for 8 years now. The question I have is, does it sound impossible to move there? I have someone there that I will live with, and I also want to try to go to a college while there. However, I don't currently know German, or whatever the language is in Nuremberg. Honestly, from reading these other posts it sounds like a lot is stacked against me. Any advise will be helpful.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

MadamOssai said:


> I am living in North Carolina, and I would like to move to Germany. Currently I am only a nursing assistant for 8 years now. The question I have is, does it sound impossible to move there? I have someone there that I will live with, and I also want to try to go to a college while there. However, I don't currently know German, or whatever the language is in Nuremberg. Honestly, from reading these other posts it sounds like a lot is stacked against me. Any advise will be helpful.


If you're not sure which language is spoken in Nuremberg, you need to do more research. (It's German, but I'd assume there's also an impenetrable Franconian dialect.) 

In general, your prospects are not good. You don't speak German. Presumably you have minimal post-secondary training, at that was at least eight years ago. None of this works to your advantage, but if you spent some time learning the language first then further education might be possible.

On a more positive note, assuming you're a US citizen, you can show up and stay for 90 days without a visa to explore the options and see whether it might work for you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your best option at the moment would be to make an extended visit to Nuremberg so that you can do a little research. Not speaking German will definitely be a problem and will limit your options considerably, but sometimes you have to go and see for yourself what people mean by this.

It can also be pretty difficult to get into any medical profession coming from outside the EU. It's safest to assume that you will have to do a certain amount of re-training in any event, and that re-training will be in German. But again, this is the sort of thing you probably should at least start researching on your own during an extended visit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MadamOssai (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi,
Thanks for the quick reply. I have been working as a nursing assistant for all that time. I was hoping that they would recognize my experience, but from what I see that they don't care much things that aren't a degree. I have started learning some German, but I'm sure i will need to learn more.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Language is of course your biggest hurdle. Beyond that, the reason foreign credentials are not easily recognized is partly due to the fact that between different countries there can be some fairly significant differences in approaches to care. It's surprising the extent to which medical practices and conditions are culturally driven. No American has ever experienced a "Kreislaufzusammenbruch" but Germans of a certain age suffer from it constantly!

[on edit] There may be work opportunities for care aides working with seniors. I believe there are considerable numbers coming from Eastern Europe for this type of work. Note that these folks would have EU citizenship (and thus the right to live and work in Germany, which an American does not) and for all I know some type of recognized training. I also imagine it's a difficult and very poorly paid job.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

"No American has ever experienced a "Kreislaufzusammenbruch" but Germans of a certain age suffer from it constantly!"

can 't believe that Americans do not suffer by "Keislaufzusammenbruch" LOL
OK it 's "circulatory disturbance"...so normal for older people but for younger too.

all in all you 're right with your opinion, care persons get bad salaries for the job and often come from Poland f.i.
My wife is handicapped and need assistance, one of our care ladies is polish.


----------



## Vanessa_abroad (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey!

Nothing is impossible!
However, coming to Germany because of a nursing job might not be the best choice since (as has already been mentioned) it is not a well-paid job. 
Coming to Germany for studying, on the other hand, is a better idea. You could come to Germany, go to college and work part-time (e.g.) as a private nurse. 

In any case, you will need to learn German.

Best,
Vanessa


----------

